# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Unable to open attachments

## Pepe Le Mokko

Trying to open attached file from this link http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...data-help.html.
The attached is what I get. Happened on some other posts too, but not all of them.

----------


## projectatpel

so, you want that file to be put here?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Excuse me?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bump................

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bump................

----------


## john55

hi Pepe,
it's working for me, I upload it and see if you rcv the same msg

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Thank you
Downloading it from here is OK, but still not from the original post. Perhaps one of the mods or admins has a couple of minutes to spare to understand what is going wrong...

----------


## john55

yeap, someone should know what is going wrong.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

There are only three of them on-line for the moment. Probably rather answering threads than moderating...

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bump3....................

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bump4................

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bump5.......

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bump6.................

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

You're not alone.

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4032201

However, that doesn't get you any closer to a solution.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bymp7...............

----------


## FDibbins

Sorry for not seeing this sooner Pepe  :Frown: 

I just opened that thread, and was able to open that file with no problems  :Frown: 

You obviously still have the problem otherwise you would not have bumped it again, but I cannot see what the problem might be.  That window you posted is what you get when you have not logged in - which apparently you are.  Have you tried logging off and then back in?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Thanks for looking at this problem. Don't want to be rude, but you're not alone to moderate, and it seems moderators and/or admin are more interested in answering questions than moderating the forum.

This being said, I started the thread 5 days ago. I have logged on and off numerous times since, and tried all obvious solutions, with no success.

Tested it 30 secs ago, no joy.

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Yea.  I've had no problems, personally,  but (I think) three times over the last couple of days, I've had to use PMs and email to get files to posters as they have been experiencing the same thing as Pepe: unable to download, being asked to log in again... repeatedly.

----------


## FDibbins

I will push this to admin, I can see nothing wrong with your profile (not sure I would see if anything was wrong anyway)

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm seeing/having no issues opening the thread nor the attachment.

One tip I can recommend is make sure ExcelForum.com is listed in your Compatibility View list of sites.  That keeps things working best for me, such as it is.

I've replaced the file in that thread, care to try again?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post4027363

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the assist, Jerry  :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Sorry to say that didn't work either. I get the same problem on my Linux machine and on Win7. 
I tried some other posts, and worked perfectly.

BTW what is the Compatibility View?

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Bumpiitybumpitybimp...

----------


## JBeaucaire

Internet Explorer > Tools > Compatibility View.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

I don't use IE.

----------


## adhawan06

Hi Pepe,

I was also facing this problem earlier, and then I tried with different browser (Mozila) and it worked perfectly fine. I agm not a tech guy so can't answer or dont have any clue but yes it seems to have some techi problem with particular browsers. (Earlier I was trying on Chrome then switched to Mozila) :P  :Wink:

----------


## ashishmehra2010

Hi Pepe,

I am using Google Chrome & I was able to successfully download the file.

Regards,
AM :Smilie:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

As it has been replaced by Jerry, it downloads fine. Does this mean the problem is solved? I use FF ( I hate Google or MS looking over my shoulder...)

----------


## JBeaucaire

Anecdotal only, I think there was an issue with the file itself.  The size changed noticeably when I saved it and uploaded it again.

----------


## adhawan06

Could be....but I think it was not about the file...as at same time i tried downloading the same file on different browser...One took me to Login Page however, on another, It was successfully downloaded on my system with the same size as it was displaying....

Anyway now I hope it has been solved..

----------

